# v_d3d.ren error message



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

I have an old hunting game, Carnivores 2, 1998 with Direct 3D. I still like to play it once in a while. The video is excellent but the audio pops in and out, sometimes works perfect. Then most of the time an error message box appears especially when I select a new weapon or map location. Sometimes the game runs perfect, even shows fog low on the ground. I have new Dell Inspiron 531 with AMD 64, Athlon X2, Windows Vista, I don't know what kind of vid card or audio card I think it's Roxio. Here is the message: " v_d3d.ren has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available. " But windows never notifies me. Can this be fixed?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i found a patch for the game...that should fix it

http://www.strategyplanet.com/populous/matchmaker/c2_d3d_xp fix.exe


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

although aparently that can cause an illegal operation, thatl just crash and close without any error report because the DirectX

to avoid that error you have to remove the "div eax,edi", it doesnt affect any thing in the game.

this probably wont help as i assume that you wont know about hex numbers or how to use a hex editor...but

you can fix it yourself, get an hex editor and open the file V_D3D.REN go to the offset 0x00025DBB

it should be: 7F 7F

change to: 90 90


but then again...on a dual core system running vista im sure you can play better games than Carn2


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

tried your link, but page could not be found.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

have no idea what a hex editor is or how to use it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

I like Carn2, wish there was Carn3.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well it ispretty good..but ther are a whole bunch better fps out ther hehe..

an well id give up on the hex editor idea if its not somthing your comfortable using...umm...i could suggest many different fps you would be a\ble to play that are alot better??


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

What is fps? I can follow instructions ok if they are clear for the hex editor. The link patch you sent says the page is not available 404, could not access the patch. I went to strategey planet and searched for any patch for Direct3D and could not find.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the Carnivores Ice Age game also, it's pretty cool, you get to work your way up to hunting Yeti, and he's hard to track and shoot. It's fun to track dino's that can pick up your scent and turn on you and charge and kill you, the hunter becomes the hunted. You have to use the compass and wind direction to your advantage. If there's another game out there where you can hunt carnivores (dino's) I would be game.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Chrisco9 said:


> What is fps? I can follow instructions ok if they are clear for the hex editor. The link patch you sent says the page is not available 404, could not access the patch. I went to strategey planet and searched for any patch for Direct3D and could not find.


FPS Frames per Seoncd


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Chrisco9 said:


> What is fps?


well..fps can mean frames per second...but in this case it means first person shooter..the same style of game that carnivores 2 is...like doom and half life...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

heres another link that might have some help on it...

http://machf.tripod.com/Hunt/Carn/MenuEng.htm


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://z4.************.com/Modding_Carnivores/index.php? and heres a forum...a few people on ther have been having the same troubles


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

those missing words are invision free .com Modding_Carnivores

copyright an all


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

jus make sure you take out the spaces

http: //z4. invision free.com / Modding_Carnivores / index.php?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

this is the place of all the knowledge u need

http://www. gametalk .com /talk/pc/ carnivores_ 2/66500710.htm

again...just copy and paste this into ur address bar, but delete the spaces...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks, I will check this out....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Checked out all your recommendations, went to the sites but couldn't get a fix for the problem....I just have learned to wait on it to error message then close the box and I just click "hunt" and try to start a new hunt, sometimes it just keeps error messaging over and over and I have to quit the game and try later. Thanks anyway for your help. Maybe there will be a fix in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Tried all that, and no luck, still have same problem with the Direct 3D.


----------

